# Attention whiz kids (VCDS CONTENT)



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

2 faults found!

MANIFOLD /BAROMETRIC PRESSURE SENSOR (G71/F96): SIGNAL TOO HIGH

and:banghead:

SECONDARY AIR INJECTION SOLENOID VALVE (N112): OPEN CIRCUIT

My first thought, replace my MAP SENSOR......

Second, check for exhaust leaks.

ROSS TECH WIKI says I might have an exhaust leak or need to replace G71 or F96.

QUESTIONS!!!

Does anyone have experience with the above? And where the hell do I find my N112???

Part numbers in question are 036906051G/ 06f906283f respectively. HELP MAKE MY CEL GO AWAY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

aquino said:


> 2 faults found!
> 
> MANIFOLD /BAROMETRIC PRESSURE SENSOR (G71/F96): SIGNAL TOO HIGH
> 
> ...


It's real difficult to make any definite diagnosis without having the vehicle in front of me/us, but if you don't know how to fix/where sensors, etc. are located I'd either recommend buying a Bentley Repair Manual (We can set you up with one for around $100 or so - give me a call at 610-757-4649 to order) or take it to a trained professional.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I do want a repair manual but the sensor in question is located under the throttle body. I just wasn't sure it was necessary to replace it at 40,000 miles.

I don't know if my eurojet headers have anything to do with it.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

My car has been modified, I have Eurojet headers, cat, and exhaust. EVOMS intake with my own MAF insert. APR software fully loaded ECU. All o2 sensors were replaced. MAP sensor was cleaned, MAF was cleaned. What should I do?


VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday, 13, November, 2010, 19:16:23:42070
Page 2

VIN:WVWAS71K67W062792 License Plate:

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 R HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9651
Revision: --H01--- Serial Number: VWZ7Z0F8086540
Coding: 0000001
Shop # WSC 78128 920 411206
VCID: 387498D13221


2 Faults Found:
000264- Manifold/ Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Signal too High
P0108- 001- Upper Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status : 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 69227 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:05:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1284 /min
Load: 45.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 68.0 C
Temperature: 30.0 C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V


005170- Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 004 - No Signal/ Communication 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 69227 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:05:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1221 /min
Load: 27.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 67.0 C
Temperature: 29.0 C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

.


aquino said:


> I don't know if my eurojet headers have anything to do with it.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Fixed the problem, new combi and map sensor.


----------

